# Post some GOOD News to Start 2021



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Officer called to store for shoplifting, buys the family groceries instead of arresting them


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ Saw that on the news, even here in the UK! Very sweet!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

A preschool teacher who was laid off after 20 years won a $250,000 lottery
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/12/26/us/pre-school-teacher-lottery-charlotte-laid-off-trnd/index.html


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacck said:


> A preschool teacher who was laid off after 20 years won a $250,000 lottery


Grrrrr. Call me an old grump, but if you're unemployed, buying lottery tickets which have a 99.9-something% chance of returning nothing is urine-poor economic planning. One lucky schmuck doesn't change that. In fact the exception proves the rule.

Apparently he wasn't a math teacher. My mother always said lotteries are a tax on the mathematically illiterate.



> He says he wants to save for his daughter's education and buy a new home he plans to pass down to his loved ones.


Apparently a quarter million dollars goes a lot farther in North Carolina than it does here.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

First old bloke got his Oxford/AstraZenica covid jab just up the road from here this morning.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The UK is as of now in a full lockdown, that is good and much needed news imv although I understand other points of view. That and I'm finally exercising again after a month off for beer, wine, food and doing bugger all....well, we all need a holiday right?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Good news: In just 2-3 months, my wife and I can expect to get the vaccine and not long after that the rest of the family. We’ll finally be able to meet with a hug and not have to treat loved ones like they might have ‘the plague’. After months of sequestration, it shouldn’t be that hard to wait.


----------

